# Whats your dream car?



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine is the Aston Martin DBS Coupe. If I had the approximate $300k to spend. Of course, thats just me. What are your guys' dream cars?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ford Raptor :twisted:


----------



## waterboy (Jul 28, 2010)

My Hyundai with enough umph to tow my boat so I can have a/c after going fishing. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2010)

Too many to list. But I would like an AEV converted jeep....






And a sports car I have wanted since i was 8 years old(And will have one before I die).......


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 28, 2010)

Ever since Back to the future came out my dream car has been Marty McFly's 1985 Toyota 22r Pickup:


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 28, 2010)

1963 Ferrari 250 GTO


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 28, 2010)

Porsche 911 Turbo


----------



## fender66 (Jul 28, 2010)

I guess I don't dream of cars. Maybe because I sit in traffic about 2 hours a day. I dream of other things....usually involving whatever project I'm involved in. But...this would be fun.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jul 28, 2010)

71 Hemi Cuda


----------



## fender66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> 71 Hemi Cuda



Bet you want to park it in your living room too. :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 28, 2010)

A '53 or '55 Ford pickup


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 28, 2010)

Never was much of a car guy, But my pefect sunday ride would be on this.


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 28, 2010)

My wife just told me this morning that if we get out of debt- except for the house (just a few more months) I can get WHATEVER car I want! Funny thing is, my dream car is just a fully restored/lightly customized 1996/1997 Toyota Land Cruiser - with full lockers, sun roof, sliders, etc.
Kind of like this one...

https://forum.ih8mud.com/vehicles-trailers-sale-wanted/399885-1995-cruiser-some-mods.html#post5733066

I have about a year to find the right one and save for it.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 28, 2010)

these are readily available and not too expensive... and I've had a few in the past. But my ALL TIME favorite (since I was like 2 years old) was the Chevy truck from The Fall Guy...


----------



## KMixson (Jul 28, 2010)

My pick would be a 1986 Monte Carlo SS.


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 28, 2010)

BLUE '69 chevelle with a 454 BIG block :shock:


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 28, 2010)

free jonboat said:


> BLUE '69 chevelle with a 454 BIG block :shock:



God I wish I lived for the 60's and 70's. The 454 big block in a Chevelle would be intense lol


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 28, 2010)

50's chevy pick-up restored by yours truely

2nd pick, a ford modle A *rat rod* w/ built to the bone big block


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jul 28, 2010)

Not mine....but would like one just like it....


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jul 28, 2010)

ok..just one more....a little more exotic....


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 28, 2010)

bandgeek1263 said:


> free jonboat said:
> 
> 
> > BLUE '69 chevelle with a 454 BIG block :shock:
> ...



i wish i would have been around in that era too. my dads friend had a 70ish nova with a 454. insanely fast. that is until, he hit a deer doing 70 down a country road at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jul 28, 2010)

1967 427 Corvette.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nothing will ever compare to that era of muscle cars.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 29, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> My wife just told me this morning that if we get out of debt- except for the house (just a few more months) I can get WHATEVER car I want! Funny thing is, my dream car is just a fully restored/lightly customized 1996/1997 Toyota Land Cruiser - with full lockers, sun roof, sliders, etc.
> Kind of like this one...
> 
> https://forum.ih8mud.com/vehicles-trailers-sale-wanted/399885-1995-cruiser-some-mods.html#post5733066
> ...



I met the ih8mud forum owner at a Camp Jeep event several years ago. We were camping next to some of the trial guides, he was one of them. 

My dream car is a Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab with 8' bed and diesel/allison tranny pulling a nice new shiny Alumacraft boat. Set-up to tow a 5th wheel too. 

I do drive a 2500HD crew cab w 8' bed for snow plowing duties, its along arse truck in small lots. I can push some serious snow.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> My dream car is a Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab with 8' bed and diesel/allison tranny pulling a nice new shiny Alumacraft boat.



Same here, with 2 changes. First of all, make the shiny Alumacraft a shiny aluminum boat built by me, and second, swap the Allison trans with a quality aftermarket 6 speed manual. 

Of the automatics in existence, the Allison is right at the top, but I must be old school, as I'm certainly not sold on them. 

Second vehicle, just for the fuel savings, would be a Honda Civic 5 speed manual (although, I think some of the newest have a 6 speed), and a few performance mods. Nothing much, not going for the ricer racing appeal - just something to give it a little spunk running through town. Don't necessarily need speed, as there is no practical use for it in everyday driving, but I like the nimble feel, while getting 35+ mpg to boot. 

I must just be too practical. :lol:


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jul 29, 2010)

For real. The Back is a camper, and it can go just about anywhere any other 4x4 can.


----------



## breachless (Jul 29, 2010)

I LOVE those old Mopars and would take just about any one of them, but I think my all-time favorite car, and the car I would do almost ANYTHING to get my hands on, is the 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner. In my opinion, this car stood for everything that the muscle car era was SUPPOSED to be about when most of the other muscle cars at the time were focusing way too much on luxury (and sacrificing speed in the process) and were starting to cost way too much.


----------



## redbug (Jul 29, 2010)

i would like to have my old car back and restored mine was blue but it was still cool


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 29, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > My dream car is a Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab with 8' bed and diesel/allison tranny pulling a nice new shiny Alumacraft boat.
> ...




This would suit me just fine too.


----------



## breachless (Jul 29, 2010)

redbug said:


> i would like to have my old car back and restored mine was blue but it was still cool



Nice! I always loved the old Ford Torino's too. I actually almost bought one last fall for a steal but realized it needed someone with far more skills than me to properly restore it... I have watched too many people bite off more than they can chew with old car restorations and just want no part of it for now...


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 29, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> I met the ih8mud forum owner at a Camp Jeep event several years ago. We were camping next to some of the trial guides, he was one of them.



That would be pretty cool. I've been reading a lot of ih8mud lately. Can't wait to have the "new" old car pulling the "new" old boat to the ramp.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Anthony Sisk (Jul 29, 2010)

My uncle had a Gran Torino identical to the one in the pics.He bought when i was a little guy and had it painted to look like the Starsky and Hutch car. I guess he was a huge fan of the show????????He Just sold it a year or so ago.My dream car is a little cheesy compared to you guys.I love those old Ford trucks from the 70's ,ive got a f100 short bed with a 302and a three on the tree.The only thing i wish it had different is a 460 instead of the 302.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 29, 2010)

I own the car I dreamed of having when I was 8-9 yrs old.A 1967 Dodge Charger-440 Magnum/4-speed.Have owned it since I was 17yrs old.34yrs now.Sorry no pics,have not taken any since digitals have come out.It is somewhat in pieces right now.It's not going anywhere,So I'm in no hurry to slap it together.Going to turn it into a full Drag Car that will run in the mid-9s.Because that is what I want.Need $$s,lots of $$s to do it.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 30, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > I met the ih8mud forum owner at a Camp Jeep event several years ago. We were camping next to some of the trial guides, he was one of them.
> ...



Like on August 21st? :mrgreen:


----------



## breachless (Jul 30, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> I own the car I dreamed of having when I was 8-9 yrs old.A 1967 Dodge Charger-440 Magnum/4-speed.Have owned it since I was 17yrs old.34yrs now.Sorry no pics,have not taken any since digitals have come out.It is somewhat in pieces right now.It's not going anywhere,So I'm in no hurry to slap it together.Going to turn it into a full Drag Car that will run in the mid-9s.Because that is what I want.Need $$s,lots of $$s to do it.



Jealous! That sounds like a sweet car. I bet that car already hauls ass with that 440.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 31, 2010)

breachless said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > I own the car I dreamed of having when I was 8-9 yrs old.A 1967 Dodge Charger-440 Magnum/4-speed.Have owned it since I was 17yrs old.34yrs now.Sorry no pics,have not taken any since digitals have come out.It is somewhat in pieces right now.It's not going anywhere,So I'm in no hurry to slap it together.Going to turn it into a full Drag Car that will run in the mid-9s.Because that is what I want.Need $$s,lots of $$s to do it.
> ...




In it's last incarnation(1987)-It ran 13:[email protected] in sreet trim.Not bad for a stocker.Have topended it at over 145mph.But have not had it on the road for about 22years.


----------



## MassFisherman (Jul 31, 2010)

I like to be able to fish from my sports car.....

https://www.terrawind.com/spyder.htm


----------



## hwew (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is one of my dream cars.



According to a muscle car book "muscle cars the legend lives on" by nikberg.
The most powerfull ford engine ever for a production car went into a 1965 Galaxie called "Cammer Galaxie" also know as CAMMER 427,.. twin overhead cam Hemi with single carbie produced 616hp and with dual 4 barrel carbs made 675hp.

I read about these motors some time back.
Ford played down the actuall HP there are records that the "cammer" was putting out 715HP, but Ford did not want that known.
They were used in the 64 Galaxie's in the Nascar series.
Ford was getting there arse kicked by Chrysler's Hemi and Ford told the engineers no expense build something that can beat the Hemi.
Well they sure did.


When NASCAR told Ford it could not compete with an overhead cam engine, Ford wound up with dozens of 427-inch cammers on its hands. Many of them wound up in drag racers. Others were installed in boats. Still others were installed in street drivers. This is one of the crate engines that went undiscovered for many years. When it was discovered, it was knocked down and thoroughly inspected before assembly and fire-up. Jack tells us he removed the original sodium-filled valves and opted for Manley stopcocks instead. When he spun the cammer on the dyno, it made 675 hp at 7,500 rpm. It's a scream still heard high in the stratosphere over Utah.

You couldn't imagine anything less than an adequate drivetrain behind a 700-horse FE big-block. Ford's Top Loader four-speed channels the ponies into a "N" case 9-inch Detroit Locker, sporting 4.11:1 gears for good measure. Jack built his cammer glasser much as you might have expected in the '60s: factory drum brakes at all four corners, American Torq-Thrust D wheels, Mickey Thompson tires, N.O.S. factory Autolite shock absorbers, a 17-inch steering wheel, lightweight bucket seats, and only the necessary instrumentation. The sun tach takes us on a time trip back to the smell of burning rubber and Sunoco 260.


Of course, the centerpiece of this ride is its beating heart from the Total Performance era. The FE-series, 427ci, single overhead cam big-block was born in 1964 for NASCAR competition. It was a corporate act of desperation because Ford was getting clobbered on the superspeedways by Chrysler power. The FE's architecture made it challenging to fit with hemispherical cylinder heads as Chrysler had done with its 426ci RB-block. Because Ford had experience with overhead cam technology in its high-revving Indy small-blocks, it seemed logical to apply this thinking to the FE big-block. What Ford didn't know was NASCAR's Bill France wasn't having any part of overhead cam power on his speedways. Ford would quickly learn there would be no SOHC racing, so they took their corporate ball and went home.

What made the 427 SOHC revolutionary at the time was the technology practiced by Ford engineers. The SOHC's bottom end wasn't much different than we find with the wedge variants. Outside of oil distribution to the unusual heads, the block is virtually the same. Down under is a 7.5-quart oil pan. The crank was a steel forging for obvious reasons. Where the SOHC differed greatly was in its hemispherical crossflow heads with 2.250-inch intake and 1.90-inch exhaust valves. The head gaskets certainly were unique with an asbestos/steel combination designed for extreme pressures and heat. Rocker arms were little more than a cast-iron construction supported by needle-bearing fulcrums. These engines were quite sophisticated for their day--fitted with dual timing chains that looped from the crank sprocket to the single overhead cams above. Chain slack could be adjusted via a single idler. Screw-in freeze plugs were incorporated due to the high cooling system pressures. Ford opted for a transistorized, dual-point ignition system for added measure to keep the fire lit at high rpm.

The most remarkable part of the 427 SOHC story is how quickly Ford went from concept to running test mules--just 90 days. When Ford took its cammer to the dyno labs in Dearborn, it witnessed more than 600 hp at 7,000 rpm with more than 500 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woah....


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 1, 2010)

Black '57 Chevy Bel Air Convertible with red/white interior. This has been the car I have wanted since I was about 10 or so when my dad took me to the car show at Charlotte Motor Speedway....before it was Lowes Motor Speedway. I just want to cruise. 


Or a Red '65 Mustang Convertible with white top and white interior


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is one hell of a Galaxie.


----------



## hwew (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes that is some Galaxie. I remember riding in a 1963 Galaxie that had a 406 with three two barrel carbs. That car was something. It was rated over 400 hp. I anly saw a a Galaxie wth a 427 SOHC Hemi once in my life.

Henry


----------



## hwew (Aug 5, 2010)

Another car that I love is a 1964 Ford Fairlane Thunderbolt. These were fully dressed factory race ready drag cars that anyone could buy right at the Ford dealer. They were fast!!!

As you see in the bottom pictures the factory origionals were pretty stripped (Not even wheel covers)

Later this week I will post about the car I had during senior year in High School back in 1976.

Henry


----------

